# Lilacs - poisonous or not



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Our little bottle buckling is getting more brave as he wanders around the yard. The perimeter has a few lilacs. I know they are on the poisonous plants list on fiascofarm.com. However, as we all know there are some things on that list (and other lists) that are not a problem.

Anyone know for SURE about lilacs?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't use Fiasco for much of anything and certainly not her plant list. Reason being she has no reference points. 
use www.kinne.net which refers to Cornell or better yet use Cornell

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/db2www/plant_indiv.d2w/PHOTO?byname=common&keynum=1

Lilac is not listed on either.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

I only know that my adult does have eaten lilacs before(much to my mothers chagrin) and were fine.

Now with kids we have to be a bit more careful because they do not have the sense of proportion that adult goats have....its possible that he may find he likes them and eat more than is good for him at one time. I guess I'd probably just watch that he didn't eat a *lot*.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I'll trim them this morning. :biggrin


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Twice now I've had neighbor kids pick a few lilac leaves and feed them to the does through the fence. Diarrhea each time. I'd suggest you be watchful if they do have access to lilacs. 
Now I know somebody around here that lets their old favorite doe wander around the yard eating the azaleas. Doesn't seem to hurt her. :???


----------

